

SF Aaron Swartz Memorial Hackathon this weekend - unhush
https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Worldwide_Aaron_Swartz_Memorial_Hackathon_Series#San_Francisco

======
unhush
EFF blog post: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/11/aaron-swartz-
hackathon...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/11/aaron-swartz-hackathons-
weekend-continue-his-work)

Freedom of the Press Foundation blog post:
[https://pressfreedomfoundation.org/blog/2013/11/help-us-
make...](https://pressfreedomfoundation.org/blog/2013/11/help-us-make-
securedrop-more-secure-weekends-aaron-swartz-memorial-hackathon)

------
bensw
More hackathons around the world at
[http://aaronswartzhackathon.org](http://aaronswartzhackathon.org)

